# Newbie going crazy



## Angeline (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi guys new to thiswhole thyroid thing. I am 33 and throid problems run in my family. Not for sure whats going on right now. Had ultrsound found three nodules. Two small one large. Feel tired, drained, and want to sleep a lot.
Ear hurts,neck hurts,feels like I can't breathe and swallow sometimes. Doc tells me tests are normal. The nodules according to them keep disappearing then coming back. What do I do?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Angeline said:


> Hi guys new to thiswhole thyroid thing. I am 33 and throid problems run in my family. Not for sure whats going on right now. Had ultrsound found three nodules. Two small one large. Feel tired, drained, and want to sleep a lot.
> Ear hurts,neck hurts,feels like I can't breathe and swallow sometimes. Doc tells me tests are normal. The nodules according to them keep disappearing then coming back. What do I do?


What did the ultra-sound say about the nature of your nodules and were there any comments re further instructions or tests?

Do you have recent thyroid lab results and ranges you could share w/us?

Have you had any antibodies' tests such as those listed below?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I personally don't like your symptoms and wonder if it might be in your best interest to see an ENT.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Welcome and I hope help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Angeline (Sep 29, 2011)

I went for biopsy and they said they disappeared. (twice) WBC 7.20 RBC 4.46 Hemoglobin 14.9 Hematocritc 43.2 MCV 96.9 MCH 33.4 MCHC 34.5 RDW-SD 44.4 RDW-CV 12.5 MPV 10.3 Platelet count 254 T3 3.2 T4 .75 Thyroid peroxidase 10 TSH, hypersens 1.45 Vitamin D,25-OH 53
I am so not for sure what all that means doctor finds me annoying for asking questions, all I get is "Hes not concerned about it" yet they said the word cancer when all this started.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Angeline said:


> I went for biopsy and they said they disappeared. (twice) WBC 7.20 RBC 4.46 Hemoglobin 14.9 Hematocritc 43.2 MCV 96.9 MCH 33.4 MCHC 34.5 RDW-SD 44.4 RDW-CV 12.5 MPV 10.3 Platelet count 254 T3 3.2 T4 .75 Thyroid peroxidase 10 TSH, hypersens 1.45 Vitamin D,25-OH 53
> I am so not for sure what all that means doctor finds me annoying for asking questions, all I get is "Hes not concerned about it" yet they said the word cancer when all this started.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm; not sure about the so-called disappearing act. Ultra-sounds leave a lot to be desired for a myriad of reasons.

Also, radioactive uptake scan (RAIU); sonograms have limitations.

Ultra-sound limitations http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=us-thyroid

Do you have any ranges for this stuff? And I am not clear on the TSH result.


```
T3 3.2 T4 .75 Thyroid peroxidase 10 TSH,
```
 Different labs use different ranges so we always need the ranges posted with the results.

Would you have a problem with seeing an ENT? I really really think that you should.

Also, would recommend better tests such as Thyroglobulin, Thyroglobulin Ab.

RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) would be good.

Thyroglobulin Ab http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm

Thyroid cancer diagnosis..........
http://www.cancer.org/Cancer/ThyroidCancer/DetailedGuide/thyroid-cancer-diagnosis


----------



## Angeline (Sep 29, 2011)

T3 test range pg/ml 2.4-3.9
T4 range ng/dl 0.61-1.12
Thyroid peroxidase ad range 0-34
Iam so sorry for being nieve about this and I appreciate your help. Who is an ENT?My doctor explained nothing and I was just blown off?


----------



## toofdoc (Jun 29, 2011)

Angeline said:


> T3 test range pg/ml 2.4-3.9
> T4 range ng/dl 0.61-1.12
> Thyroid peroxidase ad range 0-34
> Iam so sorry for being nieve about this and I appreciate your help. Who is an ENT?My doctor explained nothing and I was just blown off?


ENT = Ear, Nose, Throat = otolaryngologist (Doc for neck and throat stuff)

Also, what kind of doc are you currently seeing? Family? Endo?


----------



## Angeline (Sep 29, 2011)

Endo though I think he just either has to much money or patients.


----------



## toofdoc (Jun 29, 2011)

Angeline said:


> Endo though I think he just either has to much money or patients.


If you are not comfortable with your current Doc i would definitely seek a second opinion. Either an Endo or and ENT should be able to handle it. Also your blood works does not explain your symptoms, i would also visit your primary to look for possible other avenues that would explain your symptoms.


----------



## Angeline (Sep 29, 2011)

I have been seeing my family doc too he sent me to endo so maybe i will go to ENT. They said lining around nudules in my thyroid looked to be indicating cancer I went for biopsy and they gone then they come back. I just dont understand any of this so thank you for helping me try to understand.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Angeline said:


> T3 test range pg/ml 2.4-3.9
> T4 range ng/dl 0.61-1.12
> Thyroid peroxidase ad range 0-34
> Iam so sorry for being nieve about this and I appreciate your help. Who is an ENT?My doctor explained nothing and I was just blown off?


Thank you for providing the ranges. Both the Total 3 and Total 4 are below the mid-range of ranges provided by your lab. That raises an eyebrow. You must be exhausted. Also, the TOTALS are not the most helpful tests.

But these are.........

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

You do have some TPO (thyroid peroxidase) which is "suggestive" of autoimmune something.

I guess you never got the TSH result?

ENT is Ear, Nose and Throat and most ENT docs do a "lot" of thyroid surgeries and are pretty "up" on the deal w/thyroid insofar as cancer or substernal growth and other impingements so as to cause ear pain and so on.

Let me ask you; do you have any swollen lymph nodes in the neck/clavicle area?


----------



## Angeline (Sep 29, 2011)

My THS Hypersens result was 1.45 uIU/ml normal range 0.340-5.600
Also my lymph nodes in my neck on right side where the larger nodule is and thats the ear that hurts too.


----------



## Angeline (Sep 29, 2011)

On my T4 results showed up on here to from when i was pregnant because I run rh-. I dont know if that has anything to dowith it or not.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Angeline said:


> My THS Hypersens result was 1.45 uIU/ml normal range 0.340-5.600
> Also my lymph nodes in my neck on right side where the larger nodule is and thats the ear that hurts too.


Oh, TSH..................the letters were mixed up. Gottcha' and thanx. I have dyslexia and sometimes type backwards. I have to do a lot of editing. Lord have mercy (LHM!)

Honey; listen to me..................get to a good ENT. Swollen lymph nodes are very very worrisome. Okay?

Do you have anyone to help advocate for you? This is not something to put on the back burner.


----------



## Angeline (Sep 29, 2011)

I like to do research on my doctors. Mistake on endo. I dont know of any ENT around me. I will look around though. What are you thinking on this. I know i'm tired of feeling like poo all the time and no energy. I live in Indiana and would like good ENT if you know one.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Angeline said:


> I like to do research on my doctors. Mistake on endo. I dont know of any ENT around me. I will look around though. What are you thinking on this. I know i'm tired of feeling like poo all the time and no energy. I live in Indiana and would like good ENT if you know one.


Maybe one of our posters knows a good one. That would be a good thing.


----------



## Angeline (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes it would I need all the help I can get this time. You are a wonderful person. You have a heart of gold for helping people you don't even know.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Angeline said:


> Yes it would I need all the help I can get this time. You are a wonderful person. You have a heart of gold for helping people you don't even know.


Aw; thank you so much!! I do love to help people and animals both.

When you start researching ENT, I wonder if your local hospital could help?


----------



## Angeline (Sep 29, 2011)

Found doctor in carmel indiana have appt for tomorrowat 11:30 see what happens


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Angeline said:


> Found doctor in carmel indiana have appt for tomorrowat 11:30 see what happens


Whoa! Totally awesome. You are a fast mover and I am very relieved.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and please let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## Angeline (Sep 29, 2011)

Doctor said that I have goiter. Thyroid is inflamed pretty significantly but feels no hard nodules.Symptoms are from inflamation he said if they get worse to come back immediatly but set appt for three months. He said hes not ready to take thyroid out yet but could be soon depending on how they do in three months.He explained everything and is a wonderful doc so far. I really think this one cares.


----------

